# She HATES fish!!!



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've tried whiting, smelt, canned mackerel, canned salmon, ocean perch..the only thing she will eat is tipali.

I just tried the ocean perch this morning and it's sitting in the fridge. She will sit in that crate all nite without touching it. Reminds me of when I was a kid and sat at the table for 5 hours because I wouldn't eat my split pea soup.

The perch is not a strong fishy taste...so do I just wait her out a while longer? OR just give it up and give her something different?

I'm so tired of throwin fish away.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Give it up, did you ever eat your soup?
I usually will mix fish in with ground mix. The other night, I tried to give Onyx catfish and something else I got from my rawgroup. She kept trying to eat it, but wouldn't gulp it down, I ended up throwing it away.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. I did not eat my soup. It was very cold and nasty when Mom compromised and I took two bites while holding my nose. 

However, I don't think Jax is the compromising type. LOL

I'll just stick to buying the tilapi from now on instead of trying to save a buck or give her variety.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Are you serving it whole? Gunnar is picky with fish. He's eaten every type I've given, but he won't eat it if it's whole or even filleted. I have to cube it AND skin it, too!

I don't even bother with fish for him anymore. The only time he gets it now is if I forget about one in the fridge or freezer and I don't want to let it go to waste.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

If I put fish in Shadows dish she circles it like it may attack. Seriously. Whale eyes, lip licking, ears back. It took me two years of mixing little bits to get her to eat a fish based kibble. No real fish. Not raw or cooked. Not the oil from the canned tuna. Not sardines. 
I would just give up if I were you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This thread is from 2009


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

haha... whoops!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks. This dog is dead. I wish people would start looking at dates and I wish this site would stop bringing old threads to life.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

It's that darned recommended reading section.


----------

